# vizio gv42l fhdtv10a not turning on



## GR3Y5H3ART (Aug 28, 2014)

Orange VIZIO logo shows but no picture

checked all Capacitors, none look physically blown. i read a previous thread about Power supply and checking w/DVOM

any other advice or tips is appreciated?


----------

